# Make the Ferrari of shooting boards



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

CT, thanks for the review. Guess I'm going to "modify" my budget for next month. I do have a dedicated shoot plane so I should be i good shape.


----------



## Hazem (Dec 25, 2014)

I've been waiting for someone to review this. Thanks.


----------



## Mosquito (Feb 15, 2012)

I have been pleased with mine as well (I got the whole board+fence). I've been thinking about picking up just the track as well for making a miter shooting board


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I appreciate the review ColonelTravis thank you.


----------



## Paul66 (Jan 26, 2017)

@ColonelTravis 
I think you should contact Veritas and/or Lee Valley and get a replacement "zero scale".
It should have much better visibility/contrast than the one you show.

Here's is what mine looks like


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Paul, thanks. I can see yours so much better, I will do that.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

LV is sending a new zero plate, I sent them a photo and they said it definitely should not look like that.
Thanks again, Paul.


----------



## Paul66 (Jan 26, 2017)

That's great news! 
Glad it worked out


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for the review. Have been looking at this and thinking that it probably works way better than the terrible shooting board I built.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Looking at mine, the zero plate looks like yours, think I will just stamp an indent bar. Haven't been in the shop for a week, feeling guilty


----------



## CooperDBM (Dec 23, 2011)

The lines on my zero plate are a dull silver colour (like graphite) on black. Depending on the light they show up nicely from one angle and invisible from another.


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

just a head's up, if you buy the track, make sure your plane will fit it. The dimensions are very specific.


----------



## Jacksdad (Mar 28, 2017)

Veritas makes great stuff, I'll have to get one also


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

Thank for the review. I've been thinking about this since it was released, now I know what the wife will be buying me this for Christmas!


----------

